# Well it finally happened to me...



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Dropped my phone down the hole....unrecoverable. Worst part is I normally have it on a lanyard/leash thing but I left it at home on the table. Plopped right out of my bibs when I stood up, landed right in the hole and sank like a rock....soaked my arm trying to save it as it sunk but it was too far gone. 😭😢😫


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

LooksMoosey said:


> Dropped my phone down the hole....unrecoverable. Worst part is I normally have it on a lanyard/leash thing but I left it at home on the table. Plopped right out of my bibs when I stood up, landed right in the hole and sank like a rock....soaked my arm trying to save it as it sunk but it was too far gone.


I have done the same many years ago. Now I don’t even play with my phone anymore. I leave it in my jeans pocket under my bibs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

LooksMoosey said:


> Dropped my phone down the hole....unrecoverable. Worst part is I normally have it on a lanyard/leash thing but I left it at home on the table. Plopped right out of my bibs when I stood up, landed right in the hole and sank like a rock....soaked my arm trying to save it as it sunk but it was too far gone. 😭😢😫


EXACT same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago. I stood up and my phone landed flat on top of the water. That must’ve made all the difference; landing flat vs landing edge first. I had time, and luck, to dive face first into the ice elbow deep and get it before it was at the bottom of Muskegon lake. it was the only thing I caught that day! 

What kind of bibs do you have? I thought maybe I set my phone on my lap but couldn’t remember doing it. Maybe it fell out of my bibs’ front thigh pocket after all. I have striker trekkers.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I gave you a like in sympathy only.

mine is in 33’ of water in Minnesota, one bounce and nothing but net! Sucks ballz starting up a new one, passwords, sign ins,etc.

I now use a lanyard and carabiner to my bibs, if it goes thru now I go with it.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

I feel your pain. I lost mine down the hole and could see it staring back at me so I had to move to a different shanty for the rest of the trip lol


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Been there. Dropped my phone one time and it slid 3 fr right towards a hole. Teetered on the edge for a second then tipped in.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Last winter I swished my phone down a 4” hole. Never touched ice.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Not a phone but lost a coule of GPS that way. I alway found it interesting I could throw a fish back to the hole and miss but something falls out of your pocket and it makes a direct hit on the hole


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Watched this happen to a buddy after we graduated high school back in 01. Yellow Nextel brick if anybody remembers and it sure sank like one also.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

My dad lost his car keys down the hole on the Saginaw river about 25 years ago..., luckily he had a cell phone back then and called my mom to bring the spare key.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I grabbed at my phone the other day and fumbled it bad. Hit off the very front of my graph and dropped straight down onto my foam mat.

Serious pucker moment. Sorry yours went in.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

It's never happened to me. I leave my phone in the truck. I don't want to be bothered when I'm fishing. 99% of the time, cellphones are nothing but a damn nuisance.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I dropped mine down once when standing up and it started falling flat with the screen facing me, kind of washing back and forth like a beaded spoon when you drop it. It was like slow motion. I was lucky enough to stick my arm down the hole and catch it. Unbelievable moment of success.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I had my phone sitting on my leg in the shanty last year. I reached in front of me for the vexilar to switch it to zoom mode and it slid off my leg right into the hole. I was quick about it and snatched it out of the water when it was only 2-3 inches down. Good thing i wasnt reaching to my right or left or that sucker would've been gone. The phone now stays in a coat pocket with it buttoned or if im using it, when im done i set it in the second bucket of gear i always have

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

My son just about lost his twice in the same trip. He was giving me crap about the holes being to far away from him in the shanty. Both times it landed a few inches from the hole. I said do still want the hole closer. No comment 😠


----------



## straightShot (Jul 30, 2007)

I took a friend fishing last week. It was his first time on the ice. One of the first things that I told him was to zip his phone shut in his top-left bib pocket or his phone WOULD end up in the hole. He listened.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Never a phone, but I have to take my glasses off to see close up. Caught them just at the bottom of the hole before they went outta site in 25'..


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

LooksMoosey said:


> Dropped my phone down the hole....unrecoverable. Worst part is I normally have it on a lanyard/leash thing but I left it at home on the table. Plopped right out of my bibs when I stood up, landed right in the hole and sank like a rock....soaked my arm trying to save it as it sunk but it was too far gone. 😭😢😫


Maaaan that stinks. Last year I dropped mine when pulling an item from my jacket pocket where my cell phone was. It bounced once on the boat deck and hit the drink. I instinctively dove in the water after it. Luckily the screen was lit and I saw it about 6' down and grabbed it. Another lucky thing was it was in a waterproof case. I immediately removed the case and dried it. Turned out water did get in it but not long enough to harm it. Luckily it was warm. I had a rain jacket on due to the weather but temps were very nice.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Been there done that. When I dunked mine years ago the phones weren’t waterproof.

I never thought of a tether. Now with water resistant phones and cases, you’re probably ok as long as you can retrieve it.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I picked up a rooster wrap since that last butter fingers episode. They work great. Good for bowhunting also


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

my phone stays in the my jacket inside pocket, which has a zipper on it....i'm


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

LooksMoosey said:


> Hurts doesn’t it? Haha. What a terrible noise it that plop was


When I dropped mine, it was connected to the Bluetooth speaker playing XM satellite, Hair Nation of course, and when it went below the ice it disconnected and made that multi bubble tone…..it was at that very moment I knew I facked up.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Murphy's Law.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably 4 years ago when I picked up milk from dairy farms my phone fell out of my pocket into a bulk tank with roughly 800 gallons left in the tank. Lost site of it in the milk still in the tank for a couple minutes but put a ladder in there and retrieved it. Phone still worked but only because I followed a couple rules. Phone submerged into liquid, doesnt matter how long, place phone into a bad of rice and let it set for 24 hours. Never ever try an power your phone up or use it when its been submerged under any liquid, itll fry it in a heart beat. Long story short, phone still worked worked but it didn't have sound while trying to listen to youtube or what not.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Knock on wood I'm apparently 1 of 2 fishermen on the planet who hasn't dropped their phone in the drink. I did walk into the ocean with it in my pocket though...


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

JasonSlayer said:


> Probably 4 years ago when I picked up milk from dairy farms my phone fell out of my pocket into a bulk tank with roughly 800 gallons left in the tank. Lost site of it in the milk still in the tank for a couple minutes but put a ladder in there and retrieved it. Phone still worked but only because I followed a couple rules. Phone submerged into liquid, doesnt matter how long, place phone into a bad of rice and let it set for 24 hours. Never ever try an power your phone up or use it when its been submerged under any liquid, itll fry it in a heart beat. Long story short, phone still worked worked but it didn't have sound while trying to listen to youtube or what not.


I definitely would’ve tried the rice if I could’ve retrieved it but I couldn’t even see it. She was lost to the depths forever.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Out-N-About said:


> my phone stays in the my jacket inside pocket, which has a zipper on it....i'm


yea I learned my lesson. Was only out to take a pic of a fish my dad caught. Stuffed it back in without zipping. It was 100% my fault.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Lost one on ice and one on land into open water. Miss that one. I buy cheap phones for that reason and that one wasn't cheap! One off dock couldn't have bounced that far if I chucked it 😤🤬... trying to learn to be more cautious, I'm a slow learner.....


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought this for two reasons, quick easy way to warm your hands (I usually don't wear gloves when ice fishing except on real windy days), and it has a waterproof phone holder with a clear window you can text through. Works great! You can even talk through it but not the best for that. No more accidentally pulling it out of the pocket.









ArcticShield Classic Elite Handmuffs - 526000-804-004-19 | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your ArcticShield Classic Elite Handmuffs - 526000-804-004-19 at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Men's Hunting Gloves.



www.farmandfleet.com


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

this thread is mind blowing

I got out a picture of my late father, hunting/fishing partner, and thanked him for the way he raised me!


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

TheHighLIfe said:


> this thread is mind blowing
> 
> I got out a picture of my late father, hunting/fishing partner, and thanked him for the way he raised me!


Huh? Not sure what you mean HighLife. Just curious, not criticizing.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

????


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Mind blowing??


----------



## Sfargo420 (Jan 10, 2022)

This happened to me the other day managed to fumble my phone down my hole the other day and could see it sitting sideways in about 3 or 4 feet of water, well as I start to strip my clothes off preparing to get myself wet thinking I’m gonna have to drill a bunch of holes to fit in. I grab my rod and prepare to move it out the way and just so happened to notice my phone move and start to come towards me. Somehow my phone managed to get hooked by my tiny teardrop on its way down to bottom I was able to reel my phone in thankfully and it works completely fine… talk about luck


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Sfargo420 said:


> This happened to me the other day managed to fumble my phone down my hole the other day and could see it sitting sideways in about 3 or 4 feet of water, well as I start to strip my clothes off preparing to get myself wet thinking I’m gonna have to drill a bunch of holes to fit in. I grab my rod and prepare to move it out the way and just so happened to notice my phone move and start to come towards me. Somehow my phone managed to get hooked by my tiny teardrop on its way down to bottom I was able to reel my phone in thankfully and it works completely fine… talk about luck


Go play Powerball and the Mega lol.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Sfargo420 said:


> This happened to me the other day managed to fumble my phone down my hole the other day and could see it sitting sideways in about 3 or 4 feet of water, well as I start to strip my clothes off preparing to get myself wet thinking I’m gonna have to drill a bunch of holes to fit in. I grab my rod and prepare to move it out the way and just so happened to notice my phone move and start to come towards me. Somehow my phone managed to get hooked by my tiny teardrop on its way down to bottom I was able to reel my phone in thankfully and it works completely fine… talk about luck


That is insanely lucky


----------



## EasyLimits (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine went in last night in 20 FOW off Linwood, first for me. Although I did drop my car keys down the hole fishing a mile from my house years ago and had to walk home to get the spare keys then walked back to get my truck.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

EasyLimits said:


> Mine went in last night in 20 FOW off Linwood, first for me. Although I did drop my car keys down the hole fishing a mile from my house years ago and had to walk home to get the spare keys then walked back to get my truck.


Oh man that stinks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Knock on wood I'm apparently 1 of 2 fishermen on the planet who hasn't dropped their phone in the drink. I did walk into the ocean with it in my pocket though...


Nope, make it _three_ SS.
When I go fishin'.... I'm fishin'!
When they ain't biting = FTF.

When they are, FTP...
I AM BUSY! 😁


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

TheHighLIfe said:


> this thread is mind blowing
> 
> I got out a picture of my late father, hunting/fishing partner, and thanked him for the way he raised me!


AMEN to that!!!!!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Caught a nice perch that inhaled a tiny treble. Got my old trusty needle nosed pliers and..... slipped out of my slimy hand, bounced off my rubber boot, and a triple Lindy right down the hole. 21' of water over weeds. They gone. Wondering if Harbor Freight has a pair that's disposable. Hate to take my Klein's out there.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> Caught a nice perch that inhaled a tiny treble. Got my old trusty needle nosed pliers and..... slipped out of my slimy hand, bounced off my rubber boot, and a triple Lindy right down the hole. 21' of water over weeds. They gone. Wondering if Harbor Freight has a pair that's disposable. Hate to take my Klein's out there.


happens so quick. I love a good set of hemostats instead of pliers for those pesky perch.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't want to lose those! They come in handy....


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Gotta say those hemo’s a good pair will save a trip. I somehow got a #2 jigging rap sticky ass treble hook stuck in my finger buried as far as the hook could get yesterday on the bay. Luckily my buddy had a nice pair handy and I had a frozen hand lol. Heater bounced outta the sled on the ride out so froze ass for 12 hours. Paid off tho during the surgery. Needle nose woulda worked also but probably a bit more aggressive with the tiny hook.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Papa Liver said:


> Gotta say those hemo’s a good pair will save a trip. I somehow got a #2 jigging rap sticky ass treble hook stuck in my finger buried as far as the hook could get yesterday on the bay. Luckily my buddy had a nice pair handy and I had a frozen hand lol. Heater bounced outta the sled on the ride out so froze ass for 12 hours. Paid off tho during the surgery. Needle nose woulda worked also but probably a bit more aggressive with the tiny hook.


I have a pair of hemos I wear on a neck cord with my line clippers. The hemos are on a retractable cord so they're easy to use and there is zero chance of dropping them in a hole.

I "heard it from a friend" that hemos are pretty handy for burning up roaches too.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

My son is a surgeon, so I have a few hemo's in stock. Used, but they clean up.
I've got one of those hook remover notched sticks on a piece of string. Good idea to tie em together. Better chance of grabbing the string when I reach for my beer and tip sxit over.


----------

